# Do you look boring?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

:um


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

haha, no, I look crazy. No one's actually _said_ that, but I stand by it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I probably look more awkward than anything.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Eh, I have no idea, do I? :stu


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,because I'm about 6 feet tall and I'm a girl I do stand out..Other than that I don't there's something special about me..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I blend perfectly...just another random *******.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know if I look boring or stand out in a crowd. But, I can assume that I do look boring and that I don't stand out in a crowd... but I'll never really know for sure unless someone tells me. 

Now, if you ask if I 'think' like I look boring and if I 'think' that I don't stand out in a crowd, then, yes, I think that I look boring and yes, I think that I don't stand out in a crowd.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive been told I look boring many times, in fact I was told that just that other day.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah, I never stand out. Which is fine with me, I prefer not having people look at me.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't think so.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I look totally ordinary. I don't stand out at all (and I like it that way).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'll say YES! I look boring


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'll say YES! I look boring


not true! you look like the mostest funnerest person on earth. :b


----------



## brokendoll (Nov 8, 2003)

Between the crazy red hair ("crazy" sounds better than "frizzy," yes?), scars, tattoo, and my tendency to laugh at inappropriate moments, I'm pretty sure people notice me. :b


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I probably look a little unusual, with my long hair and weird fashion sense. I probably don't stand out much though, considering how quiet I am.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Um, there's a look for boring? Maybe I don't look boring, but if they spent enough time with me they're sure to think that way.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I apparently look like a satanist serial killer, so I stand out. :b


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

No, I don't believe I would stand out in a crowd, unless we're talking about a crowd of coeds or other young group.

Most likely I look more bored than boring.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

No. I look kind of unfriendly though. Well really unfriendly actually.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I have been told and have suspected for many years that I look odd. People have said that I have a memorable face (uh thanks..?) and no one is ever sure what my ethnicity is which makes them observe me more I think. Now that I have long hair again I probably stand out even more but I won't cut it because I know it suits me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't know, take a look at my recent picture thread.


----------

